# Off-Topic >  Nikola Tesla Center

## darkoford

Nikola Tesla lived in Karlovac (Croatia) where he was educated from 1870 until 1873. He attended the Imperial and Great Royal Realschule (today´s Gimnazija Karlovac) in which he acquired his first greater technical knowledge and developed a special interest in physics.

The renovation and construction of the center of the house where he lived during his schooling is currently underway.

"Nikola Tesla  Ekperience center Karlovac"

----------

Toolmaker51 (Sep 3, 2019)

----------


## Toolmaker51

I kind of hijacked Philip Davies 'Poem' thread [ Poem ] post #2, and then read this. To me, they connect. 
Nikola Tesla remains single most forward thinking, practical engineer and innovator, ever. Also no question, Tesla's incredible applications were hampered by lesser inventors; who managed only through ability to collect more backers.

----------

darkoford (Sep 3, 2019)

----------


## darkoford

The high school attended by Tesla is the first step in his scientific success. The professor who turned Tesla into science is rarely mentioned, which is why this center is important.

It was sad to see the ruin from the house where he lived. Every day during my schooling I would pass by Tesla's house and watch the ruin.

I am glad that the EU accepted the proposal and the reconstruction project because Nikola Tesla really deserved it.

----------

Toolmaker51 (Sep 4, 2019)

----------

